# Bonding Pouch suggestions??



## happyhedgierents (Jul 31, 2014)

Hi Everyone! Im taking my hedgie to FL with me in September and would love to take him to places with me while vacationing. I am looking for something similar to this: A Bonding pouch with a screen to protect him. 
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01HU9MXD0?psc=1

but at a lower price, the one I found previous to this one had a very nice thick strap but the reviews were terrible. Can anyone recommend a person or website that sells these at a decent price? I would love to get one, but I am not sure if it would comfortably fit my hedgie. Im also worried that if it doesn't fit him that it would take to long to get another one sent out by the time I leave.

Thanks Crystal


----------



## Prue (Feb 20, 2016)

I got mine on etsy, it's handmade and $25. There are many other options. Mine is by SewMuffin, but Etsy has so many fantastic vendors to choose from. It's nice to know that it's handmade by someone who knows hedgehogs and cares that you are satisfied. Unfortunately the bags that are "decent prices" will likely be lower quality, but hopefully there will be something that works with the price you have in mind. 

I would actually recommend not having a screen (obviously it's up to you). I have found with my current hedgehog that she much prefers a bonding bag without one. The screen tends to make her much more nervous and huffy. They like to be secure.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Keep in mind that being out a lot during the day can be very stressful for a hedgehog. They should be in their bed sleeping during the day. Taking them out once in a while is fine but some don't even like that. Also remember that many places don't allow animals so be sure to not take your hedgehog to any place that animals aren't allowed.


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

One more thing, Florida is extremely hot, even up to October so taking him out in a fleece pouch is going to be extremely hot, they do handle heat well but still it might be too much.


----------



## kliffpop (Aug 10, 2016)

I've been using the pocket of my hoodie, she'll snuggle up in there while I am around the house


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

It's all fun and games and then your belly urinates!!! It's extra fun when your out of the house and have to explain that to someone.


----------



## Aurora81 (Feb 28, 2016)

@Twoby: I couldn't stop laughing after reading your post! :joy::joy: Thank you for making my day!


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Glad I could bring a smile to your face. For the record, a hoodie pocket pee isn't nearly as embarrassing as when your bra pees.


----------

